# Gamescom 2014: Gewaltiger Andrang auf Messegelände! Fotos zeigen Besuchermassen



## MaxFalkenstern (14. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gamescom 2014: Gewaltiger Andrang auf Messegelände! Fotos zeigen Besuchermassen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gamescom 2014: Gewaltiger Andrang auf Messegelände! Fotos zeigen Besuchermassen


----------



## Emke (14. August 2014)

Puh, ich würde nicht mal hingehen wenn Unterkunft/Hin-Rückflug und Ticket gratis wären  so einen Massenstau tue ich mir nicht an.


----------



## Der-Chris (14. August 2014)

Gut, dass ich am Mittwoch da war. Ich würde mir sowas nicht antuen, im Vergleich zu gestern war es vergleichsweise noch leer. 

Dafür habe gerne mehr bezahlt.


----------



## Dosentier (14. August 2014)

Das ist einer dieser Gründe, warum ich solche Veranstaltungen immer meide.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. August 2014)

Zu.Viele.Menschen.


----------



## BiJay (14. August 2014)

Vergleich Games Convention 2007 Samstag: http://i.imgur.com/b43eZxM.jpg

Sieht schon sehr eng aus auf dem ersten Foto. Ich hoffe die Veranstalter haben dies im Griff. Keiner will erneut so ein Unglück wie bei der Loveparade oder Hillsborough.


----------



## Schalkmund (14. August 2014)

Wenn ich mir das Foto oben anschaue dann graut es mir echt. Ich würde ums verrecken nicht in dieser Masse stehen wollen.


----------



## Sanador (14. August 2014)

Scheinbar haben Betreiber seit der Loveparade von 2010 gar nichts dazugelernt.
Ich würde mich auch nicht über Berichte von Verletzten hier bei der Gamescom wundern. 
Tja, man lernt halt nie dazu!


----------



## mimc1 (14. August 2014)

Gamescom ist schön und gut, wenn deswegen aber Umkreis von 20 Km ( Von Deutz aus ) Keine verdammte Bahn mehr fährt oder es garnicht möglich ist in eine S Bahn einzusteigen, hört der Spaß für mich auf. Verstehe sowieso nicht, weshalb leute über Hunderte von Killometer auf sich nehmen, nur um so ein Scheiß Spiel zu testen was ohnehin dieses Jahr oder im Frühjahr erscheint.Dann auch noch 4 Stunden anzustehen um 5 Minuten zu Spielen bezeichne  ich als geisteskrank, sollen mal lieber Arbeiten gehen


----------



## Bonkic (14. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

furchtbar. 
und ich hab weder platzangst noch angst vor menschenansammlungen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. August 2014)

Ich war noch nie auf ner Messe, aber immer wenn ich solche Bilder sehe, bin ich auch froh drüber. Bequem zuhaus vorm PC Videos schauen ist doch viel besser.


----------



## Zybba (14. August 2014)

Das ist mir auch viel zu voll. :/



Sanador schrieb:


> Scheinbar haben Betreiber seit der Loveparade von 2010 gar nichts dazugelernt.[...]



Ich denke nicht, dass du das beurteilen kannst.


----------



## Raubhamster (14. August 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich war noch nie auf ner Messe, aber immer wenn ich solche Bilder sehe, bin ich auch froh drüber. Bequem zuhaus vorm PC Videos schauen ist doch viel besser.


Das war auch mein Gedanke als ich diese Menschenmenge gesehen habe. Wenn ich jedoch direkt in Köln wohnen würde, würde ich es mir überlegen mal reinzugucken. An einem "ruhigen" Tag wenn es das denn gibt.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2014)

Raubhamster schrieb:


> Das war auch mein Gedanke als ich diese Menschenmenge gesehen habe. Wenn ich jedoch direkt in Köln wohnen würde, würde ich es mir überlegen mal reinzugucken. An einem "ruhigen" Tag wenn es das denn gibt.



ihr wart aber auch selten bei irgendwelchen Veranstaltunge > Dorffest das nur diese Bilder im Kopf rumgeistern oder?
Das ist nicht schön aber jetzt hier kommen "oh das erinnert voll an Loveparade" ist schon ziemlich schlechter Aktionismus


----------



## Nihiletex (14. August 2014)

Auf dem Bild sieht es schlimmer aus als es in Wirklichkeit ist. Dieser "Checkpoint" auf dem Foto ist in einer der großen Messehallen, an den Seiten war da noch sehr viel Platz zum ausweichen. Gestaut hat es sich nur weil die Ticketschalter die dort unten an den Treppen aufgebaut wurden nicht besonders viele waren, aber es ging stetig vorwärts.
Ich kann natürlich nicht beurteilen wie das ganze Samstags aussieht (die Erfahrung 2012 hat mir gereicht), aber durch die neue Aufteilung der Hallen fand ich es akzeptabel. Die neuen Einlassregeln sind auch gelungen. Es stehen nicht mehr tausende auf den Treppen bzw. in der Halle mit Eingang zu Nr.11+10, sondern man wurde durch die Parkflächen geleitet die wesentlich mehr Platz boten, Platzangst brauchte man da keine zu haben. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: Es gibt Schatten falls die Sonne mal wieder brennt.


----------



## svd (14. August 2014)

Ich kann große Menschenmengen nicht wirklich leiden. Aber bei manchen Sachen gehört's einfach dazu.

Das wäre ja sonst, wie über den Jahreswechsel in NYC zu sein, dich aber nur am 30. auf den Times Square zu stellen, weil
dir zu Silvester einfach zu viel los wäre.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ihr wart aber auch selten bei irgendwelchen Veranstaltunge > Dorffest das nur diese Bilder im Kopf rumgeistern oder?
> Das ist nicht schön aber jetzt hier kommen "oh das erinnert voll an Loveparade" ist schon ziemlich schlechter Aktionismus



Ich kann grundsätzlich Situationen nicht ab, in denen mir wildfremde Menschen näher als 2 Meter kommen. 

Erträgliche Ausnahmen sind Kinovorstellungen bzw. Konzerte, bei denen die Leute ruhig sitzen.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich kann grundsätzlich Situationen nicht ab, in denen mir wildfremde Menschen näher als 2 Meter kommen.
> 
> Erträgliche Ausnahmen sind Kinovorstellungen bzw. Konzerte, bei denen die Leute ruhig sitzen.



ja, das ist ja aber was vollkommen anderes sich in Menschenmassen unwohl zu fühlen oder als Troll irgendeine eine Menschenmasse gleich mit der Loveparade zu vergleichen weil man maximal das Gedränge im Pausenhof kennt.
Diese Massen findet man aber relativ häufig und ist nun nichts wo man gleich irgendwelche schlechte Vergleiche ziehen muss


----------



## Spassbremse (14. August 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, das ist ja aber was vollkommen anderes sich in Menschenmassen unwohl zu fühlen oder als Troll irgendeine eine Menschenmasse gleich mit der Loveparade zu vergleichen weil man maximal das Gedränge im Pausenhof kennt.
> Diese Massen findet man aber relativ häufig und ist nun nichts wo man gleich irgendwelche schlechte Vergleiche ziehen muss



Wenn man die Loveparade (allgemein) als Synonym für gewaltige Menschenmassen setzt und dann den Vergleich zieht, ist das imho schon okay.

Wenn man sich aber ausschließlich auf die Katastrophe in Düsseldorf 2010 bezieht, ist das natürlich Schwachsinn, das Sicherheitskonzept der Kölnmesse lässt sich mit dem Desaster damals sicherlich nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Enisra (14. August 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn man die Loveparade (allgemein) als Synonym für gewaltige Menschenmassen setzt und dann den Vergleich zieht, ist das imho schon okay.
> Wenn man sich aber ausschließlich auf die Katastrophe in Düsseldorf 2010 bezieht, ist das natürlich Schwachsinn, das Sicherheitskonzept der Kölnmesse lässt sich mit dem Desaster damals sicherlich nicht vergleichen.



und das ist halt das Problem, es wurde mit Duisburg verglichen und nja, der allgm. Vergleiche würden zwar stimmen, auch wenn´s nicht so prall ist


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. August 2014)

Deswegen wird man mich nie auf so einer Messe sehen. Bei so vielen Menschen würde ich es nicht aushalten.


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2014)

JeeBo schrieb:


> Leipzig war auch der einzig wahre Standort für diese Messe.



die gamescom war nie in leipzig...


----------



## Spassbremse (15. August 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die gamescom war nie in leipzig...



Das ist zwar korrekt, aber ein bisschen Haarspalterei, nicht?


----------



## Bonkic (15. August 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist zwar korrekt, aber ein bisschen Haarspalterei, nicht?



ertappt. 
mir war nur nicht klar, dass es diese ossi-wessi-denke heute immer noch gibt.
"die bösen wessis haben uns unsere messe geklaut"...der spruch war schon peinlich als die messe nach köln gewandert ist und wird mit den jahren nicht weniger peinlich.


----------



## Rabowke (15. August 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich kann grundsätzlich Situationen nicht ab, in denen mir wildfremde Menschen näher als 2 Meter kommen.
> [...]


*Arme austreck*

Los Großer, komm her ... komm kuscheln!

Wanna hug? *liebguck*

Aber gut, bin ja auch nicht wildfremd! 



Das Foto mit der Menschenmasse, so weit das Auge reicht, wurde sicherlich vor dem offiziellen Einlass gemacht ... aber das ist doch grausam. Also wenn ich jemals zur GamesCom nach Köln fahren sollte, dann sicherlich nur als Aussteller (  ) oder am Fachbesuchertag. Niemals mehr mit den ganzen "Kindern", was nicht abwertend gemeint ist, an einem Tag. 

Vorallem wird mit solchen Massen doch das eigentliche Konzept der GamesCom, wie ich sie in den Anfangsjahren *bei der Vorgängermesse der Games Convention *in Leipzig erleben durfte, auf den Kopf gestellt. Sinn dieser Messe war bzw. ist es, kommende Spiele anzutesten, in einen Dialog mit Entwicklern zu treten etc.pp. ... das war schon in den letzten Jahren in Leipzig nicht mehr möglich, ich will garnicht wissen wie es jetzt in Köln ist.

Ich weiß noch als man in entspannter Runde mit ~50-70 Leuten einer Diskussion (!) mit dem Peter Molyneux beiwohnen konnte und dem Typen fragen stellen konnte, Bruce Shelley über die Gänge geschlendert ist und wir mit dem Lead Producer von The Movie vor einem PC standen und er uns vier Personen das Spiel erklärt hat, Anregungen notiert etc.

Klar, ob er den Zettel danach zerissen hat und sich tot gelacht hat wissen wir nicht ... ist auch egal. Aber solche Dinge haben damals die GC wirklich lohnenswert gemacht.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. August 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> *Arme austreck*
> 
> Los Großer, komm her ... komm kuscheln!
> 
> ...



Knuddler & Schmuser gehen mir übrigens gewaltig auf den Zeiger. Mir ist ja bereits Händeschütteln zuwider, grässlich unhygienische gesellschaftliche Konvention, ein respektvolles Kopfnicken würde doch vollkommen ausreichen? 





> Das Foto mit der Menschenmasse, so weit das Auge reicht, wurde sicherlich vor dem offiziellen Einlass gemacht ... aber das ist doch grausam. Also wenn ich jemals zur GamesCom nach Köln fahren sollte, dann sicherlich nur als Aussteller (  ) oder am Fachbesuchertag. Niemals mehr mit den ganzen "Kindern", was nicht abwertend gemeint ist, an einem Tag.
> 
> Vorallem wird mit solchen Massen doch das eigentliche Konzept der GamesCom, wie ich sie in den Anfangsjahren *bei der Vorgängermesse der Games Convention *in Leipzig erleben durfte, auf den Kopf gestellt. Sinn dieser Messe war bzw. ist es, kommende Spiele anzutesten, in einen Dialog mit Entwicklern zu treten etc.pp. ... das war schon in den letzten Jahren in Leipzig nicht mehr möglich, ich will garnicht wissen wie es jetzt in Köln ist.
> 
> ...



Volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Wamboland (15. August 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht warum sie an dem Standort festhalten. Welcher Wachstum soll da nun noch möglich sein? Wenn dieses Jahr schon fast alle Tage im Vorfeld ausverkauft, was soll dann noch kommen?

Ich bleibe dabei - Hannover wäre das bessere Gelände - liegt auch zentraler.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. August 2014)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei - Hannover wäre das bessere Gelände - liegt auch zentraler.



Ich weiß ja nicht, was du in Erdkunde so gelernt hast, aber bezogen auf den Grundriss von Deutschland ist Hannover genau so wenig Zentral, wie Köln.


----------



## Exar-K (15. August 2014)

Also das ist mir eindeutig zu großer Trubel und der Grund, weshalb ich trotz Interesse nie da hinfahren werde.
Man könnte jetzt zwar einwenden, dass es auf einem Rockfestival ähnlich voll ist, aber da bin ich wenigstens betrunken.


----------



## Rabowke (15. August 2014)

Berlin ... was sonst? Was könnte besser sein als die Reichshauptstadt?


----------



## weenschen (15. August 2014)

Köln liegt insofern zentraler, als das es das grösste Einzugsgebiet hat. In NRW leben halt nun mal die meisten Menschen. Es liegt gleichfalls nah an den Beneluxstaaten.
Köln ist für so eine Messe die beste Wahl. Die Stadt ist nicht weniger hip als Berlin und liegt, anders als Berlin, nicht am A.... von Deutschland.


----------



## sucksuckmic (17. August 2014)

Mal ein Beitrag von mir als "Betroffenem", der seit vielen Jahren jeweils am Freitag die Gamescom besucht (und zuvor das auch schon die letzten 3 Jahre in Leipzig tat). Wir waren also Freitag um kurz nach 10 auf der Gamescom eingetroffen.
Was den Einlaß betrifft hat man wohl aus dem Chaos vor allem aus letztem Jahr gelernt. Letztes Jahr stand man locker 45-60 Minuten in der Eingangshalle bis man durch war und schon dort wurde der ein oder andere "Umgekippte" aus der Menge getragen. Dieses Jahr war es ein stetiger Fluß, so daß wir nach etwa 20 Minuten drin waren und mir fielen auch keine Leute auf, die auf der Strecke geblieben wären.
Dann allerdings folgte sicherllich der schlimmste GamesCom Aufenthalt, den ich jemals hatte. Als wir durch die "Vorhalle 10" durch waren und den Flur zwischen den Gameshallen betraten, befanden wir uns erneut in den Menschenmengen, die uns den Rest des Tages begleiten sollten. Ich habe auf keiner der vorherigen Messen dieses Gedränge gehabt. Sicherlich gab es schon immer Bereiche wo es schieben und drängen war, aber dann kamen auch wieder "Freiräume" zum bewegen und aufatmen. Dies Jahr war es ohne Ausnahme voll. Die Menschenmengen wurden sowieso von Jahr zu Jahr mehr, aber der Maximalerträgliche Zustand dürfte dieses Jahr überschritten worden sein, aber klar, wenn man mit immer neuen Besucherrekorden protzen möchte, dann verkauft man eben noch ein paar Karten mehr und wieder mehr und nochmal mehr. 
Das es voll würde war aber ja abzusehen, bei den frühzeitigen Infos, daß Tickets (fast) ausverkauft sind. Was aber dieses Jahr auch auf die Spitze getrieben wurde, war, daß man nicht mal etwas zu sehen bekam. Wir wollten gar nix selber spielen, sondern nur anderen beim spielen zusehen, um dabei einen Eindruck zu bekommen von den Spielen. Aber was wir sahen, waren überwiegend hohe Wände, welche die Spielbereiche abschirmten. Klar auch das gabs in der Vergangenheit aufgrund der "Ab 18" Problematik. Aber dieses Jahr schien einfach alles "Ab 18" zu sein. Eine "Ab 18" Halle hätte es alles vereinfacht, man hätte schauen können und die Spielwütigen hätten sich dann ja auch trotzdem 4 Stunden anstellen können. Und das alte Argument, die Hersteller würden ja auch Spiele anbieten, die für geringere Alterstufen passen und dann ja einen zweiten Stand bräuchten macht auch keinen Sinn. Es waren nur wenige der Firmen dort, die außer ihrer riesen BlackBox noch außerhalb was zeigten.
Sogar bei Nintendo - die letzten Jahre ja eher auf Familien ausgerichtet mit ihren derzeit "Zeitgemäße-Hardcore-Action-Unfähigen Maschinen" - konnte man nur mit Problemen schauen, da auch dort die Spielstationen durch Bänder so abgetrennt waren, daß man nicht schauen konnte. Ebenfalls Sony hatte einen großen "Erst anstehen und stundenrund warten" Bereich, in welchem zumindest dann mehrere Spiele präsentiert waren, und nur einen kleinen Freibereich auf welchem 3 (?) Spiele gezeigt wurden.
Am meisten Spaß und schauen konnte man mal wieder im großen Retro Bereich mit den Ataris, Amigas, und und und.  (Lustige Sache am Rand, beim Starten von Spielen auf einem dort bereitstehenden C64, in welchem diverse Spiele auf einem integrierten Speichermodul waren, sahen wir, daß es sich bei diesen samt und sonders um gecrackte Spiele (Raubkopien) handelte *LOL*).
Letzter Punkt zum Thema Gedränge ist der Freibereich zwischen den Hallen, wo die Fressbuden standen. Dort war es dieses Jahr NICHT zu voll, vermutlich dem regnerischen Wetter geschuldet - hiermit ein Dank an den zuständigen Wettergott. allerdings - möglicherweise aus dem selben Grund - waren dort dieses Jahr auch so gut wie keine Sitzgelegenheiten aufgebaut, während es in den letzten Jahren dort immer eine große Anzahl an Tischen und Bänken nicht fehlte - dafür also KEINEN Dank an die Messeorganisation.

Insgesamt haben wir entschieden, daß wir bei diesen übertrieben verkauften Ticketmengen und der schlechten Organisation (z.B. keine Ab 18 Halle) für uns dieses Jahr nach eine langen Besuchstradition der letzte Besuch war, was ja aber durchaus positiv für die anderen Besucher ist, so haben diese den Platz von mir und meinen 5 Bekannten nun für sich zur freien Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (17. August 2014)

es würde auch mal viel helfen die Halle 5 zu nutzen und da nicht nur 3 unbesuchte Fressstände drin zu haben

Ansonsten wäre ich für Frankfurt


----------



## Wamboland (17. August 2014)

sucksuckmic schrieb:


> Wir wollten gar nix selber spielen, sondern nur anderen beim spielen zusehen, um dabei einen Eindruck zu bekommen von den Spielen. Aber was wir sahen, waren überwiegend hohe Wände, welche die Spielbereiche abschirmten. Klar auch das gabs in der Vergangenheit aufgrund der "Ab 18" Problematik. Aber dieses Jahr schien einfach alles "Ab 18" zu sein. Eine "Ab 18" Halle hätte es alles vereinfacht, man hätte schauen können und die Spielwütigen hätten sich dann ja auch trotzdem 4 Stunden anstellen können. Und das alte Argument, die Hersteller würden ja auch Spiele anbieten, die für geringere Alterstufen passen und dann ja einen zweiten Stand bräuchten macht auch keinen Sinn. Es waren nur wenige der Firmen dort, die außer ihrer riesen BlackBox noch außerhalb was zeigten.
> Sogar bei Nintendo - die letzten Jahre ja eher auf Familien ausgerichtet mit ihren derzeit "Zeitgemäße-Hardcore-Action-Unfähigen Maschinen" - konnte man nur mit Problemen schauen, da auch dort die Spielstationen durch Bänder so abgetrennt waren, daß man nicht schauen konnte.



Das ist denke ich einer der größten Punkte, wenn man die Stände offener gestalten würde und mit Leinwänden und Screens die das Gameplay abgreifen von den Spielstationen, würde man die Wartezeiten deutlich entlasten. Die Altersproblematik muss dringend angegangen werden, denn dann reicht auch ne ordentliche leinwand auf dem Stand statt irgendwelcher geschlossener Kinos für die die Leute 3 Stunden anstehen müssen. 

Irgendwas muss sich da tun, mich wundert es eh das die Leute noch immer so wild darauf sind sich das anzutun.


----------



## Briareos (18. August 2014)

Ich kenne die Besucherstatistiken nicht, aber was spräche dagegen die Tickets erst ab 16 (oder 1 zu verkaufen. Wenn das Publikum ein gewisses Mindestalter von sich aus mitbringt, dann tut man sich auch erheblich leichter bei der Alterseinteilung der Stände.

@Enisra
Ich war einmal in Frankfurt auf der Buchmesse ... auf dieses Messegelände bringen mich keine 10 Pferde mehr.


----------



## Enisra (18. August 2014)

Briareos schrieb:


> @Enisra
> Ich war einmal in Frankfurt auf der Buchmesse ... auf dieses Messegelände bringen mich keine 10 Pferde mehr.



die haben eh nen Vertrag für 5 weitere Jahre abgeschlossen, nun lass mir wenigsten noch so lange die Illusion das wenn die da wären es viel besser wäre


----------

